# GT Karakoram-Oldie



## gtherbig (16. Mai 2008)

Liebe GT-Fans,

auf der Suche nach einigen Infos über mein Karakoram bin ich gestern auf dieses Forum gestoßen und hab mir die halbe Nacht um die Ohren gehauen.   Top hier!

Da hab ich doch glatt Lust bekommen, mein Karakoram wieder sommerfit zu machen. In welchem Umfang ist das möglich (Tipps zum Mantel, Schläuche, Schaltung)? Kann mir jemand anhand der Rahmennummer sagen, wie alt mein Bike ist (ich weiß es echt nicht mehr so genau...)? Schwach zu lesen ist E (oder F) 8803 und 0578.

Dank im voraus,
euer gtherbig


----------



## cleiende (16. Mai 2008)

Rahmennummerthread hier

www.mtb-kataloge.de

Da wird Ihnen geholfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (16. Mai 2008)

Bist du denn mittlerweile reingewachsen?


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. Mai 2008)

evtl. März 1988 ?
    
Hast Du auch ein Bild von der GT Prägung an Ende des Oberrohrs?
Das hier ist von 88



(Natürlich nicht Original)


----------



## Kint (16. Mai 2008)

coooool  ein 1988er karakoram ... 22" (?) ... sehr schön 

ich wusste mal wie die farbe heisst habs aber wieder vergessen - das 88er kara wurde im übrigen von der MBA zu einem der 10 besten bike designs gekürt... neupreis 1800 gulden ... wennman jetzt noch den umrechnungskurs wüsste...dürften so 1500 Dm gewesen sein...

udn sassys ist ein 89er... das nochmal hinterhergeschoben... denn das k2 gabs erst 89....  im übrigen sehr schick geworden....

märz 88 stimmt...


----------



## gtherbig (16. Mai 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> evtl. März 1988 ?
> 
> Hast Du auch ein Bild von der GT Prägung an Ende des Oberrohrs?
> Das hier ist von 88



Ja, so sieht die Prägung aus. Hab damals 1400 DM bezahlt. Der Verkäufer sagte mir damals, der Rahmen wurde (im Werk) weiß lackiert, dann schwarz überlackiert und dann gebrannt, so daß der weiße Lack durch den rissigen schwarzen Lack durchkommt.  Faßt sich interessant an...


----------



## Kint (16. Mai 2008)




----------



## gtherbig (16. Mai 2008)

Sehr nett!!  

Habe sogar hinten noch den originalen Richey-Mantel drauf. Welche Neu-/Ersatzteile könntet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Kint (16. Mai 2008)

neu :

züge und zughüllen - bremsbeläge, reifen und schläuche. die alten reifen saubermachen und bei ebay reinstellen ( kein witz wenn die noch fahrbar (nicht porös, brüchig, ziehen fäden ) sind kann das richtig asche erlösen) 

wenn nötig ketten und evtl hinten die kasette bzw vorne die blätter. 

alles andere wenns funtkioniert ist weder verschleissteil noch unbedingt der austausch vonnöten. 

und bei der generalüberholung bedenken den originalzusatdn weitesgehend beizubehalten.  hast du den vorbau noch ?


----------



## Kint (16. Mai 2008)

original zusammenhalten weil die räder wenn dann nur noch möglichst komplett nen wert haben. dazu weiss ich wies ist sich dieporiginalteile beim oldtimer zusammenzusuchen - ich restauriere gerade das jahrgangsgleiche avalanche...:

von so 




zu so:






in 2,5  jahren udn hoffentlich bald....


----------



## gtherbig (16. Mai 2008)

Ja, der Vorbau ist komplett original. Kannst Du mir konkret zu den Rädern Kaufempfehlungen geben? Kannst Du den Mantel gebrauchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (16. Mai 2008)

gtherbig schrieb:


> Ja, der Vorbau ist komplett original. Kannst Du mir konkret zu den Rädern Kaufempfehlungen geben? Kannst Du den Mantel gebrauchen?



nee ich meinte den der zb im katalog zu sehen ist - das ist nicht der der auf dem rad zu sehen ist. den entweder behalten oder wenn er für dich keinen wert hat dem mkingmoe hier ausm forum vermachen der versucht grade alle effektlack vorbauten von gt zusammentzutragen und würde sich sicher riesig drüber freuen...


bei den rädern...

kommt drauf an was du machen willst - wenn es immer noch artgerecht im wald bewegt wird, dann sind momentan schwalbe zb nobbynic sehr gefragt. gibt auch modelle von continetal die gut sind, da kenn ichmich aber nicht so aus. 

wenn du es hauptsächlich auf feld wald wiesen wegen - sowei strasse bewegst - dann würde ich mal nach semislicks suchen, die haben sogar für leichtes gelände noch genug profil, aber weniger rollwiderstand für die strasse. 

wenns nur in der stadt bewegt wird dann gibts zb den big apple von schwalbe, so wie ich hörte einer der besten stadtreifen die es gibt.

hm ich hatte mich bei mir schon für aktuelle ritchey reifen entschieden, weil meins durchs gelände bewegt werden soll. ausserdem bräuchte ich dann noch nen zweiten und das wird schwieriger... du kannst sie auch kostenlos hier im klassik basar einstellen da findet sich vielleicht auch ein käufer. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=151


----------



## gtherbig (16. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> nee ich meinte den der zb im katalog zu sehen ist - das ist nicht der der auf dem rad zu sehen ist. den entweder behalten oder wenn er für dich keinen wert hat dem mkingmoe hier ausm forum vermachen der versucht grade alle effektlack vorbauten von gt zusammentzutragen und würde sich sicher riesig drüber freuen...



Hmm, ist das nicht der Originale? Sehe schon...
Hatte auch schon überlegt, mir ein neues GT zu kaufen und das Kara an eine Liebhaber zu veräußern.


----------



## Kint (16. Mai 2008)

gtherbig schrieb:


> Hmm, ist das nicht der Originale?



nee der original war in wagenfarbe lackiert - siehe katalogbild. hatte den gleichen effektlack... und in stahl geschweisst ... deiner, verzeihung ist ein 5â¬ alu pressteil aus taiwanfertigung...in schwarz... 

reifenvorschlÃ¤ge:
mtb
http://cgi.ebay.de/2-Schwalbe-Smart...ryZ81672QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
semislick:
http://cgi.ebay.de/2-St-Schwalbe-Hu...ryZ81672QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
stadt:
http://cgi.ebay.de/2-Schwalbe-Big-A...ryZ81672QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


achwas die rÃ¤der machen spass... behalten - auch weil du mit sicherheit nicht viel erlÃ¶st. die rÃ¤der werden ungefÃ¤hr von 60 - 150â¬ gehandelt da bekommst du lange nicht so gute und zuverlÃ¤ssige technik bei modernen mtbs fÃ¼r... und son nen lack schon gleich zehnmal nicht....


----------



## Kint (16. Mai 2008)

und wenns dir fürs gelände wirklich nicht mehr taugt, dann mach ein stadtrad draus und kauf dir ein zweites, neues mtb  - aber das rad ist schon sehr hochwertig - nur eben auch schon 20 jahre alt. kannst ja mal drüber schlafen..  mach ich jetzt...


----------



## gtherbig (17. Mai 2008)

Danke für Deine ganzen Tipps, Kint!  
Ich werde das Teil mal grundreinigen und wieder mehr nutzen, Du hast recht. 

Gibt's eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, den Rahmen gegen Rost zu imprägnieren oder zu versiegeln? Hab was von Fluid Film gelesen.


----------



## Kint (17. Mai 2008)

jau gibts ... dazu ist dieser faden ganz gut :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=333435

das angesprochene fluidfilm gibts hier : http://www.fluidfilm.de/

aber dazu muss der rahmen komplett zerlegt werden, was evtl spezialwerkzeug und etwas technisches geschick vorrausssetzt. 

lohnt sich aber auf jeden fall. - muss aber nicht automatisch gemacht werden nur weil der rahmen 20 jahre alt ist - ich habe hier rahmen die so alt sind und komplett rostfrei sind. udn selbst wenn er etwas rostet - bis so ein rahmen durchrostet dauert es schon eine weile...

und wenn die lust aufs mtben mit dem klassiker nocht nicht zur gänze wiederangefacht wurde, dann solltest du dir diesen faden nochmal anschauen - ist ne echte zeitreise durch die frühe mtb geschichte....:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297627

und meiner meinung nahc einer der schönsten fäden hier im forum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

